# Fuel consumption



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just returned from a trip around Bordeaux and up to Soulac-sur-Mer and done fuel consumption calculations for the overall trip.

Very pleased to get 29.5 mpg out of our 2003 Swift Kontiki 615, or 9.58 litres per 100 km.

We had the engine remapped at the Westpoint, Exeter Show way back in 2007 and done nothing else,other than servicing and clutch replacement since.

Am I right be pleased ?

What sort of figures do others get ?

.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Using the trip computer in the Bailey, 25.7mpg, we've just done a 650 mile trip mostly on trunk roads and it's seemed to have settled on that for the time being however, it's only got just over 1000 miles on the clock and needs to loosen up a bit yet. This unit is a bit heavier than its predecessor (badged at 3850kg as opposed to 3500kg for the previous Bailey 745). The 745 used to return 29.7 regularly but it had 14000 miles on the clock by the time we parted, the best we'd got was on a long run from Potsdam to Hanover, we got over 32mpg on that run.


I use the trip computer because it knows how much fuel you've used vs the mileage, I'm happy to let the electronics do the calculation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure how accurate they are but this new vans puter says we get 37mpg, so long as we get more than 400 miles per tankful I'm happy.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi kev when we first got our van we managed 650 on a tank full as we had problems finding fuel in france its a 2.2 which i think is the same as yours barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hells bells how on earth did you manage that?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

powerplus said:


> Hi kev when we first got our van we managed 650 on a tank full as we had problems finding fuel in france its a 2.2 which i think is the same as yours barry


How can you travel 650 miles in France without finding fuel?!?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi it was our first time abroad we had a 1/4 tank when we started looking but as we were in the countryside and a sunday weekend holiday we were weĺl into the red


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That happened to me in Scotland once. When I eventually got an open station I had 6km left in the tank, according to the on-board computer!! I deliberately kept that news from hubby - no point in both of us worrying!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had the same “fun” experience driving back towards Nantes from Nyort on the autoroute….

We did not see any open fuel station before getting on the autoroute, but KNEw there is an excellent LeClerc right by the autoroute at Nantes…..

Idiot….

Suddenly found the fuel warning light came on….. supposedly 35 km according to the handbook and we had 52 to go….

Slow down, remove right foot, glide whenever possible (no I do not mean in neutral) and literally glide into the very expensive autoroute fuel station by the peage…..

5 litres later, we paid and left - to Much Muttering Behind the Till about “mean Brits”,

THEN went on to LeClerc and filled up,

Never realised you could get that much in, I reckon someone else was being filled at the same time….

Sanity restored although muttering continued for the rest of the trip and some time after…. 😱

Never again…..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think we have all at some time been driving on 'fumes' due to logistics of access to fuel stations. Before 24 hour garages became common we sniffed our way round Norwich desperately trying to find fuel at 2am for our two vehicles.

At home we rarely allow either tank to get down to half but going to Portugal we know and have plotted all the necessary cheap fuel stations en route. Even coming off the motorways at Irun Spain and Nantes France even though we could risk more kms.

Modern sat navs will give all large supermarkets in the area to guide you to cheaper fuel.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a lot to be said for carrying a can of diesel under the bed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot?

Ray.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> There's a lot to be said for carrying a can of diesel under the bed.


But more to be said if it is petrol :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

too splosive, diesel is safe, just smells a bit if you're a sloppy filler.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But why? Don't you have a fuel gauge? 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

yes but I don't have a petrol station


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know you live off the edge of the civilised world Kev but really.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

But we do go up into the Highlands where fuel is sparse.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I got my Kontiki 640 down to 16mpg once chasing a ferry! I win!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I think I got my Kontiki 640 down to 16mpg once chasing a ferry! I win!


What were you using ? :nerd:

Reverse with the handbrake on ? :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> What were you using ? :nerd:
> 
> Reverse with the handbrake on ? :wink2:


My right foot of course! I've only calculated the mpg properly in the early days but gave up as it always came out around 20-22 mpg no matter how or where I drove it apart from the day we were chasing the ferry where I was pretty much flat out all the way.

It's not something that concerns me to be honest. The bike does more miles than the van and that is supposed to do 120mpg or something ridiculous but I'm pretty sure I don't get that either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lead slippers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Lead slippers.


I like to get a wiggle on. I always have this fear that if I dont some German will beat me to the best spot on an Aire. The Aire could be a hundred miles away but its still there niggling at the back of my mind.  I dont know why I always suspect it will be a German. Probably because I think they are a bit sneaky like us and always like to get the best spot.

I think I have been away too long. Starting to lose it a bit. :color:


----------

